# North Midland Cruise and Beehive meal, 10th APRIL



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We will meet 1pm at the The Legh Arms, Adlington, which is situated 5 miles north of Macclesfield in Cheshire on the A523 at the traffic lights with the Adlington-Pott Shrigley cross roads. 
Postcode for multimap users: SK10 4NA

After some drinks we'll do a Pennine Cruise to finish at the Beehive Inn in Combs, Derbyshire, for a super meal and Waffles, of course :wink:

Anyone up for this  
*Please see page 2 for dates*


----------



## the wul (Dec 17, 2004)

might make this i`m based in newcastle but taking the wife to lancaster that weekend  
dont think its that far away is it :?:


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Dani,

Have to check the calander, but pencil me and Dan in for this!!

Lauren


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

the wul said:


> might make this i`m based in newcastle but taking the wife to lancaster that weekend
> dont think its that far away is it :?:


Newcastle? Naaa, that's just round the corner :wink: 
For a TT anyway 



J 22S DS said:


> Hi Dani,
> Have to check the calander, but pencil me and Dan in for this!!
> Lauren


You have been penciled in Lauren


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right folks,

I need to know numbers soon for the number of bums on chairs at the Beehive.

I know that a few of you said "_yes, most likely_" last weekend but, please, let me know sooner rather than later.

Thanks :-*


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Dani,

Will it be a short run or a marathon? first run I did with you was spot on for my stamina (even thought we had an impromptue retirement  ) but the second one I did had me wishing I'd packed red bull and lucazade tablets!!   

Any chance of a sneak preview of the length of the route in time terms? 4 hours has me seeing double and thats bad when there is already a road full of TTs!! 

Sorry if I sound like a whinge bag, I just know my bodies limitations and would hate to park My TT in the back of someone elses by trying to exceed them. :wink:

Loz - Old before my time 

Ps. Naturally thats a provisional "course I'll be there!"


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Due to popular demand, or rather because that flu bug is still making the round this *cruise will now be on Sunday, 24th April *
Loads of time to sort time off work


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Dani, will we be back in front of a telly before Dr Who comes on at 7?

If so, then count me and Di in.

I've been waitng years for the new series :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> Dani, will we be back in front of a telly before Dr Who comes on at 7?
> 
> If so, then count me and Di in.
> 
> I've been waitng years for the new series :wink:


We usually get to the Beehive around 4:30pm to 5:00pm, Tim.
Then it's down to you how quickly you munch away :roll: 

How about a video recorder :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Dani, will we be back in front of a telly before Dr Who comes on at 7?
> ...


You know, I never thought of that [smiley=stupid.gif] 
Count us in


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > LakesTTer said:
> ...


Great Tim  you and Di have been counted :wink:


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

Heres a blast from the past...
...a post from long-lost Jagman !

Beehive Waffles are still long overdue this year, so have made a note of the 24th April enticement...
...problem is, we should be moving office location at work over this weekend, to the Mailbox in Birmingham, so may have to put work first?
Noteably, Steve Law will also be affected by this, cos he's my boss now!

Watch this space then...

Regards to all,
Jagman (Geoff)

p.s.
Cas getting better & wants a Red Coupe now !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jagman said:


> Dani,
> 
> Heres a blast from the past...
> ...a post from long-lost Jagman !
> ...


I'm sure TThaTT even bosses need a liTTle TTime off work, especially when someTThing as imporTTanTT as a cruise/Beehive meeTT will be on :wink: 
And I'm cerTTain TThaTT TThe boss wonTT deny you TTo have a good TTime TToo :roll:  
Boss :roll:

Very good new, Geoff, about Cas. Can't wait to see her in a red CoupÃ©  
Will is be Missano or Amulet Red?


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

The answer in the choice of colour is Amulet Red.
However, the model of Coupe is still somewhat uncertain...
V6 possible, but not DSG !
225 most probable
180 uncertain (though Cas doesnt really mind any engine!)
S-LINE most interesting...

What can you tell me about the S-LINE option ?
Worth the extra premium ?

Regards
Jagman (Geoff)


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Dani, sorry can't make it. I've got to go over to Germany, found out this morning  
Maybe some other time??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*O.K. then: -
even though the 24th would coincide with my CA meet (always handy), it looks like you need to chose:
10th April or 24th April??
Please vote now :wink: *



Jagman said:


> What can you tell me about the S-LINE option ?
> Worth the extra premium ?
> 
> Regards
> Jagman (Geoff)


No, not worth the money IMHO. You're better off spending the Â£Â£Â£Â£s on some re-chipping or something like this.


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

HI dani

Count us in for the 10th, will try Links for the day with DSG with your help maybe, otherwise in the beamer!!


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

I Could make the 10th, cant do the 24th though!!

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

10th april looking favourite for us...
that applies to my new boss too (steve) !

thanks for s-line answer, & amulet looks like changing to missano now too!
but looking for different interior to black, now causing problems !!

hope to c u soon & chat more...

regards
jagman


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like the 10th then??
Sincerest apologies, Dave&Julie   
(I am ready to be slaughtered, honest) [smiley=behead2.gif]



kiTTcaTT said:


> HI dani
> 
> Count us in for the 10th, will try Links for the day with DSG with your help maybe, otherwise in the beamer!!


I, no, *we* will have a word with Anthony 8)  I'm sure you'll be heading this way soon :wink:



Jagman said:


> Dani,
> 
> 10th april looking favourite for us...
> that applies to my new boss too (steve) !
> ...


Have you met kiTTcaTT then. She's a missano lady :wink: :roll:

How about silver interiour: very stylish indeed!! Just a buggar to keep clean me thinks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have now booked tables for Sunday, 10th April, which looks like the favoured day 

So we'll have: -

Geoff&Caroline
Alan 
Sue&Barry
Tim ?x?
Dani&Ron
?Steve&Caz?

Anyone else up for this? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Latest list of attendees:

Geoff&Caroline 
Alan 
Sue&Barry 
Dani&Pam
Ron
Ian B _(.. yes, the mad man!!)_ sorry Ian :roll: 
Steve&Caz


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Dani, I will check my diary tomorrow and see what I am upto. Will post tmrw.

MikeyB


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good to me Mikey


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I'll have to check things on the work front also, don't think I've got anything pressing, let you know later on today.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Afraid I am paintballing on the 10th with work so can't make it this time...


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm on duty that weekend, so I'm out also. Sorry


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O know, work always get's in the way of fun doesn't it :? :roll:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani,

Myself and Caz will be along (It's my Birthday)

Any excuse for a Peaks drive.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Myself and Caz will be along *(It's my Birthday)*
> Any excuse for a Peaks drive.
> ...


Great news, Steve  ... and some little bird told me this already, so birthday cake is in the making :wink: :lol:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

I am.......drumroll please..............working 

Urrggghhh - however, due to my complete lameness of attending any events this year (I did make the Yorkshire run I think) - I will see if I can get off early.

So I hope to be there for the meal about 4:30/5 ish if that is acceptable ?

Jonathan


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

TT Law said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Myself and Caz will be along (It's my Birthday)
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, since I can't make this meet, Happy Birthday and all the best!

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Say hi to Caz and the little one for me.

MikeyB


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> I am.......drumroll please..............working
> 
> ...


Very acceptable, Jonathan  
If we are late you may even catch the tale end of the cruise 8)


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Have to send apologies for this one. I will be visiting my Nephew Tai for the very first time    

I'll be taking the TT down to london to see if he approves. I'm sure he will. He's been running my brother and his wife ragged but always finds sleepy time in the car.... until now :twisted:

:wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> Have to send apologies for this one. I will be visiting my Nephew Tai for the very first time
> 
> I'll be taking the TT down to london to see if he approves. I'm sure he will. He's been running my brother and his wife ragged but always finds sleepy time in the car.... until now :twisted:
> 
> :wink:


Which of your TTs wil you take down, Adrian??
The one in your avatar or the on in your sig pic :roll:

PS: have a good time


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi Dani, put us on your list.
Esp as Steve's buying the beer for his birthday [smiley=party2.gif]

( as long as the cars working :x tell you on Sunday )

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> Hi Dani, put us on your list.
> Esp as Steve's buying the beer for his birthday [smiley=party2.gif]
> 
> ( as long as the cars working :x tell you on Sunday )
> ...


You're listed, Ian :wink:

My day off today (apart from 5pm onwards work) so I'll sort the roads now 

So we now have

Geoff&Caroline 
Alan + 1
Sue&Barry 
Dani&Ron 
Steve&Caz
Ian&Adele
Mike&Marg
Jonathan - Beehive only


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just got back from the sunny, rainy and muddy Pennines with a few hail showers mixed in as well 

The whole route is 93 miles on mixed roads ... hopefully no buses on Sunday!!! But then there was a muck spreader out today


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

do you have room for one more???

Either my Mate, or my dad will be joining me on sunday, niether have anything better to do!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> do you have room for one more???
> 
> Either my Mate, or my dad will be joining me on sunday, niether have anything better to do!


You are more than welcome  
See you on Sunday.

Just remember: never clean cars before one of my cruises!! You'll only do it again afterwards :roll:


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

dont think im gonna get chance to clean mine as im only collecting it on sat night from the audio centre in warrington!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike McD (Dec 9, 2004)

Dani - please count Marg & me in.

I am also pretty sure a couple of our friends with a TT will come too - I will confirm later today.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mike McD said:


> Dani - please count Marg & me in.
> 
> I am also pretty sure a couple of our friends with a TT will come too - I will confirm later today.


Hi Mike,
nice to hear from you again! You and Marg are now on the list  
So last time obviously didn't put you off :wink:

I've been looking out for your car but didn't see it :?


----------



## Mike McD (Dec 9, 2004)

Please can you confirm dates, times etc.

I thought it was on 24th April but is it now back on for 10th?

Regards,

Mike


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mike McD said:


> Please can you confirm dates, times etc.
> 
> I thought it was on 24th April but is it now back on for 10th?
> 
> ...


Mike,

yes it's this coming Sunday, 10th April. I hope you can make this


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

Looks like quiet a turn-out for the birthday boy,
Though I'm sure your 93 mile run has something to do with it ? !
We'll be there (at last) & still looking for that red-interior...
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, waffles...........

Regards
Jagman


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I'm just having new tyres put on  
So I will do a little _gentle running in _on Saturday


----------



## Mike McD (Dec 9, 2004)

Sorry Dani - thought it was on 24th - have a prior engagement on 10th so can't make it dammit!

Hopefully see you at the next one.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problem, Mike.

Have a good time what ever you are doing


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

What time are we meeting tomorrow Dani?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> What time are we meeting tomorrow Dani?


We'll meet 1pm at the Legh Arms.

Just in case, my mob is 07711 609 624

I checked a few of the roads today and found .... snow on top 8) 
It was also quite foggy in places so perhaps we can play hide and seek tomorrow :roll:


----------

